# 2010 Olympic Promo photos of Lindsey Vonn



## Rambo (May 16, 2009)

I found these 2010 Olympic Promo photos of Linsey Vonn and they are ok but I don't think they are at all spectacular by any means.

LOS ANGELES, CA - MAY 13: Alpine skier Lindsey Vonn poses for a portrait during the NBC/USOC Promotional Photo Shoot on May 13, 2009 at Smashbox Studios in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Rambo (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Rambo (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Rambo (May 16, 2009)

The more I think about it I do not like these photos at all. They look so phony with the fake snow and all.

They would have been better off going to Mammoth or Timberline and get some real outdoor action shots. Plus they could have got shots of her working out also.

A 2-time overall world cup champion deserves much better than this.


----------



## catskills (May 16, 2009)

times 2 

oh yeah.  shes definitely hot


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2009)

not a 10 but neither am I so I would hav no trouble hitting dat..


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2009)

I think we need to see a Lange poster for further review


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I think we need to see a Lange poster for further review



yes


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 16, 2009)

She's a fine looking woman  -- the fake snow sux tho !


----------



## mondeo (May 16, 2009)

Classy photos.

What a shame.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2009)

mondeo said:


> What a shame.



What that she has someone else last name?  :lol:


----------



## mondeo (May 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> What that she has someone else last name?  :lol:


I was going for the fact that the photos were classy, but that works too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 17, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I was going for the fact that the photos were classy, but that works too.



 Yep  but this is a classy woman , fine looking with a brain in her head too and skiing ability that is unrivaled in her gender .

 Her ability to focus and commit to training  with few distractions is simply a model that others in the sport AT THAT LEVEL could/should. emulate . Obviously i am a fan of hers ON MANY LEVELS


----------



## Rambo (May 17, 2009)

Found a couple of rare photos of Lindsey with her actual downhill and super G race skis.
You can see how long they are for shear speed and stability. Full on race skis.

(The rossignol ski technicians always grab the race skis at the finish and substitute by handing the competitor a pair of much shorter & wider GS type skis for all photos. The kind of skis sold to the general public.)

Downhill Skis


----------



## Rambo (May 17, 2009)

Super G skis


----------



## Rambo (May 17, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yep  but this is a classy woman , fine looking with a brain in her head too and skiing ability that is unrivaled in her gender .
> 
> Her ability to focus and commit to training  with few distractions is simply a model that others in the sport AT THAT LEVEL could/should. emulate . Obviously i am a fan of hers ON MANY LEVELS



butt kisser//


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> butt kisser//



Steeze   U Know u kiss THAT butt --------------------------ROFLMAO !!!!


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2009)

Get used to seeing ALOT more photos of Lindsey in 2010 promo stuff for NBC in the coming months, since at this moment in time she IS argueably the premier female athlete that will be heading to the olympics for the entire US olympic team, and I'm not just talking ski team.  Add in Shaun White and now you're likely talking the 2 most heavily used US athletes to market the games in the coming months, and I know who of those 2 I'd rather look at  :flag:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2009)

bump for stoke..


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Get used to seeing ALOT more photos of Lindsey in 2010 promo stuff for NBC in the coming months, since at this moment in time she IS argueably the premier female athlete that will be heading to the olympics for the entire US olympic team, and I'm not just talking ski team. Add in Shaun White and now you're likely talking the 2 most heavily used US athletes to market the games in the coming months, and I know who of those 2 I'd rather look at  :flag:


Don't forget about Hannah Teter and Gretchen Bleiler.


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Don't forget about Hannah Teter and Gretchen Bleiler.




True, but I think that atleast with Hannah Teter, her marketing won't be as mainstream as Lindsey's do to her less "all american girl imagine." Bleiler could get close in some aspects, but Lindsey + her MARRIED, 2 time defending World Cup Overall Champion will likely get as much NBC promo marketing as whatever 15 year old 87lb US girl is our best ice skater. 

Also, I think that Bleiler and Teter's marketing will "suffer" a bit from the fact that hands down, Shaun White will garner the lions share of the "extreme" sport marketing for the Olympics, and while probably not quite as much pre olympic promo for him as Phelps got pre-Beijing, we'll be seeing alot of that red hair I'd imagine.


----------



## Rambo (May 19, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Don't forget about Hannah Teter and Gretchen Bleiler.



LOS ANGELES, CA - MAY 13: Snowboarder Hannah Teter poses for a portrait during the NBC/USOC Promotional Photo Shoot on May 13, 2009 at Smashbox Studios in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Rambo (May 19, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Don't forget about Hannah Teter and Gretchen Bleiler.



LOS ANGELES, CA - MAY 13: Snowboarder Gretchen Bleiler poses for a portrait during the NBC/USOC Promotional Photo Shoot on May 13, 2009 at Smashbox Studios in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2009)

The other aspect is that Vonn's promos will be more important to her sport than the other athletes'. Figure skating just takes advantage of the existing popularity of the sport, Shaun White is an exceptional athlete, but snowboarding would get good coverage anyways, while Vonn, being young, attractive, and successful in a sport with fading popularity could have more of a Phelps/Woods effect. Not to the same degree that those two have, but it will help out ski racing some. It would be cool if Bloom got back into medal contention level skiing before the Olympics, he's got a story with the whole skiing to football back to skiing thing that could play well.


----------



## SkiDork (May 19, 2009)

not to burst anyones bubble... but I will..

Mogul skiing????

Lets all get behind the Mens favorite... P-Diddy, AKA Patrick Deneen


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> not to burst anyones bubble... but I will..
> 
> Mogul skiing????
> 
> Lets all get behind the Mens favorite... P-Diddy, AKA Patrick Deneen



wait you hijacked this thread with a picture of a dude..how gayuke:


----------



## Rambo (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wait you hijacked this thread with a picture of a dude..how gayuke:



Back on Topic:
Gretchen Bleiler, USA


----------



## SkiDork (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wait you hijacked this thread with a picture of a dude..how gayuke:



yeah.  

But at least this dude wasn't in his underwear...

Dork out...


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2009)

Rambo said:


> Back on Topic:
> Gretchen Bleiler, USA



Yup, that works for me!


----------



## SkiDork (May 19, 2009)

ok Lindsey certainly looks fine...

Dork out.


----------



## Rambo (May 19, 2009)

Hannah Kearnry, Moguls, USA


----------



## Rambo (May 19, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> ok Lindsey certainly looks fine...
> 
> Dork out.



would you hit dat???


----------



## Grassi21 (May 19, 2009)

Rambo said:


> Back on Topic:
> Gretchen Bleiler, USA



something about that athletic build with muscular quads that floats my boat....


----------



## SkiDork (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> would you hit dat???



If my wife says its OK, then Yes!


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 19, 2009)

Those other girls can't hold a candle to Vonn.She smokes them by far.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> If my wife says its OK, then Yes!



wrong answer...

anyway is it bad for me to want to be with a skier-chick whose almost as good of a skier as me????  It might be tough on the ego to be with such a great skier..lol..HighWayStar doesn't have to worry about that because there are only a few skiers better than him in the Killington social scene..oh well...back to parking lot pimping at the Bowling Alley..


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wrong answer...
> 
> anyway is it bad for me to want to be with a skier-chick whose almost as good of a skier as me????  It might be tough on the ego to be with such a great skier..lol..HighWayStar doesn't have to worry about that because there are only a few skiers better than him in the Killington social scene..oh well...back to parking lot pimping at the Bowling Alley..


My dream girl is better than me in every way. I judge myself relative to the population, I strive to be as good as particular individuals. Not being as good a skier as Kearney or Vonn says nothing about you as a skier, because it's true for 99.999972% of the population.

If you're ego's that fragile that it can't handle being around exceptional people, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2009)

mondeo said:


> My dream girl is better than me in every way. I judge myself relative to the population, I strive to be as good as particular individuals. Not being as good a skier as Kearney or Vonn says nothing about you as a skier, because it's true for 99.999972% of the population.
> 
> If you're ego's that fragile that it can't handle being around exceptional people, I feel sorry for you.



Just think, with a dream girl that's a really good racer, you'd get to stare at her behind all wrapped up in a GS suit the entire way down the hill (if you could keep up)


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just think, with a dream girl that's a really good racer, you'd get to stare at her behind all wrapped up in a GS suit the entire way down the hill (if you could keep up)


Bump skiers pants aren't quite as tight. But they do have that nice little wiggle...


----------



## Rambo (May 19, 2009)

Kristi Leskinen


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

Rambo said:


> Kristi Leskinen



whoa

below the waist isn't all that flattering.  She wear a cup or just jungle bush going on?


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> whoa
> 
> below the waist isn't all that flattering.  She wear a cup or just jungle bush going on?


She's a man, baby!


----------



## Rambo (May 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> whoa
> below the waist isn't all that flattering.  She wear a cup or just jungle bush going on?



Looks like she may very well be a "ladyboy"


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> whoa
> 
> below the waist isn't all that flattering.  She wear a cup or just jungle bush going on?



My thoughts exactly!:-o


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> whoa
> 
> below the waist isn't all that flattering. She wear a cup or just jungle bush going on?


you owe me a computer monitor cleaning!  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

Rambo said:


> Kristi Leskinen



yes please


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> yes please



O he wants to check out his, I mean her package!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> O he wants to check out his, I mean her package!



brushburn city!!!!


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2009)

I'm sticking to my initial Lindsey Vonn guns here 






Couldn't find the rear view downhill suit view, so the good 'ol bike shorts will have to do


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 20, 2009)

+1  Doc u r a man with impeccable taste


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> whoa
> 
> below the waist isn't all that flattering.  She wear a cup or just jungle bush going on?



don't fear the XL pubic mound, she's in great shape, gotta figure the pc muscles are well developed also...it probably comes with oversized beef curtains too...usually there's a good correlation between the lips on her mouth and the...well, the ones down south!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> don't fear the XL pubic mound, she's in great shape, gotta figure the pc muscles are well developed also...it probably comes with oversized beef curtains too...usually there's a good correlation between the lips on her mouth and the...well, the ones down south!



oh no you didn't

beef curtains :lol:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> oh no you didn't
> 
> beef curtains :lol:



you prefer moose knuckle?  :razz:  

Sorry ladies, I'll stop now...must have something to do with my testicles being fondled by Jenna Jameson this am.  No, I wasn't dreaming...my Doc's name really is Jenna Jameson...had a physical this am...she was giving me the Lance Armstrong check...fortunately I'm still at least a decade away from the prostate exam.  OUCH!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> don't fear the XL pubic mound, she's in great shape, gotta figure the pc muscles are well developed also...it probably comes with oversized beef curtains too...usually there's a good correlation between the lips on her mouth and the...well, the ones down south!



ahahahahahahahaha..semi NSFW..IMHO


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> you prefer moose knuckle?  :razz:
> 
> Sorry ladies, I'll stop now...must have something to do with my testicles being fondled by Jenna Jameson this am.  No, I wasn't dreaming...my Doc's name really is Jenna Jameson...had a physical this am...she was giving me the Lance Armstrong check...fortunately I'm still at least a decade away from the prostate exam.  OUCH!



LMFAO!!!  

I can only imagine the comments she gets/has gotten about her name over the years!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

I wonder if Lindsey Von is reading about her beef curtains?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I wonder if Lindsey Von is reading about her beef curtains?



I thought we were talking about Kristi's?


----------



## Rambo (May 20, 2009)

Lindsey Jacobellis, Snowboard-Cross, USA


----------



## Rambo (May 20, 2009)

Lindsey Jacobellis, won a silver medal at the 2006 Winter Olympics after she fell going over the next to last jump with a huge lead and almost certain Gold. Many think she was showing off and that caused her fall.


----------

